# freebsd 8 on xen or xenserver 5.5



## jack (Dec 12, 2009)

how to install freeebsd 8 with xen on linux??

I have searched whole internet, but cannot found some helpfull document.

Thx for advanced!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2009)

Isn't that better asked on the forum of your distro? As far as I know, FreeBSD as a Xen DomU isn't a very recent concept, so I'm sure it has been done before. But asking it here may be the wrong side of the equation.


----------



## jack (Dec 13, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Isn't that better asked on the forum of your distro? As far as I know, FreeBSD as a Xen DomU isn't a very recent concept, so I'm sure it has been done before. But asking it here may be the wrong side of the equation.



Thx DutchDaemon,there has a guide on freebsd 7 current with xen in linux on freebsd hankbook:http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-guest.html
not for freebsd 8 and some below software cannot downloaded:
kernel-currentã€mdroot-7.0.bz2ã€xmexample1.bsd

As far as I know, FreeBSD 8 as a Xen DomU is officially supported,but there is no install guide.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 14, 2009)

FreeBSD 6+ installs into a hardware-assisted VM on Xen 3.0+ without any issues.  The host CPU has to support hardware virtualisation (Intel VMX or AMD SVM).

I've installed an run 32-bit and 64-bit versions of FreeBSD 6.x and 7.x on Xen 3.0 and 3.2 on Debian/Ubuntu Linux.

I prefer KVM over Xen, though, and FreeBSD runs just fine in there as well.


----------

